# Automator : piloter un programme Windows sous Parallels



## rodolpheb (3 Avril 2018)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais automatiser un processus d'extraction de données à partir d'un programme tournant sous Windows :

saisie d'un numéro de dossier dans une cellule à partir d'une liste de numéro
un clic pour accéder aux fichiers
un clic pour tout télécharger
un clic pour valider une question dans une boite de dialogue
attente de la fin du téléchargement
passer au numéro suivant dans la liste
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------

